# Can you use a mook Jong?



## Dijos (Feb 18, 2004)

For empty hand applications, I built a crappy one armed mook.  I saw plans for a cheap (pvc) make your own, but before I get involved, can an FMA practicioner use one effectively?  With passing, and flowing, the stiff arms make no sense-the one that I built is totally purpose driven, but has its limitations.  Any thoughts?--Joe


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 18, 2004)

Dijos said:
			
		

> For empty hand applications, I built a crappy one armed mook.  I saw plans for a cheap (pvc) make your own, but before I get involved, can an FMA practicioner use one effectively?  With passing, and flowing, the stiff arms make no sense-the one that I built is totally purpose driven, but has its limitations.  Any thoughts?--Joe



For stick work, dummy or even a tree can be helpful. There are a couple of things I've rigged up before, but you just have to get creative to make it work. I can't really explain it well over the net as to how to train with them, but I have found dummies useful for stick practice.

 :ultracool


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 19, 2004)

For passing and flowing stiff arms make PERFECT sense because you have to develop the finesse and sensitivity to flow throw solid resistance and avoid the desire to muscle the technique for follow through or to press into force on force blocks (ala Balintawak).  Plus, it promote mobility on your part because in order to make passing  and flow type of techniques work on a stiff training tool (that sounds really dirty), you have to combine stick/empty hand movement with foot work and body angling.  The softer you can move, the more you conserve energy, the more the opponent, expecting resistence, will throw himself off balance.

I don't know about the PVC type that you are considering, but I really like training on wooden dummies, when I get the chance.  Good for limb/strike surface toughening simultaneously with techniques too.

Paul M


----------



## bart (Feb 20, 2004)

Using a wooden dummy makes good sense. It'll teach you to move around people when they're trying to resist you. Also it'll help you work on palusot skills without the accompanying bruises 

I prefer a live dummy that sits on slats and moves a bit. I would suggest padding up the dummy though so that it doesn't get ruined by the striking.


----------



## modarnis (Feb 25, 2004)

Datu Kelly Worden makes a product called the Silent Fighter.  It is a modern version of a mook jong.  It is fully padded, has some articulation of the limbs, (easily assisted with some carefuly placed bungee cords), but does not have padding at the elbow or knee "joints"  It is a bit pricy (about 500), but well worth it.  

I have had countless hours of solid training thumping mineartyon: .  It can be rigged to hold a stick with some creativity.  Its still no substitute for a live partner, but it works well when you need to train and partner is not at hand.

I believe he can be reached at kellyworden.com


Regards,

Brett artyon:


----------

